# Southern Living Cast Iron Skillet Recipes



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.southernliving.com/food/...d=camp.DnjrvocQ4yNV#cast-iron-skillet-recipes

Article: Natalie Kelly Brown
A cast iron skillet is a prized possession among Southern cooks. Seasoned with years of cooking and loving care, heirloom cast iron skillets and Dutch ovens are as valued (and fought over) as Grandma's china and sterling silver. A new pre-seasoned skillet also makes the perfect gift for a young cook. Browse our collection of delicious recipes utilizing cast iron. We all know how great fried chicken tastes hot out of the skillet, and we love how easy cast iron goes from oven to table with weeknight favorites including Chicken and Wild Rice Casserole and King Ranch Mac and Cheese. These cherished skillets are also great for party appetizers, like Cast Iron Salsa, and for impressive desserts, such as Pineapple Upside Down Carrot Cake. Great cooks know the more they use their cast iron, the better it gets. Keep your prized skillet on the stovetop and reach for it often.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you have a trick or recipes for cast iron you would like to share?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Cast iron cooking is no different than any other cooking. Ive never really understood special recipes for cast. Cook your normal recipes its the same as any other pan!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Us northerners love our cast too. In fact we used it long before there were even people in the south. I think it would be more accurate to say we Americans with a brain in our head love our cast iron!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Us northerners love our cast too. In fact we used it long before there were even people in the south. I think it would be more accurate to say we Americans with a brain in our head love our cast iron!


so do southerners. i am using cast iron frying pans handed down from my great-great grandmother , and i love them. lol


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

timmie said:


> so do southerners. i am using cast iron frying pans handed down from my great-great grandmother , and i love them. lol


Yes that was posted in the first comment. That's why i said it should say Americans love cast iron. Cast iron is not a southern thing. It goes back 2000 years. And if we are going to give it a region here in the states it is a northern thing first, being that new england was established first, before the south was even inhabited. I prefer we don't make it about south vs north and just call it cast iron cooking.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Us northerners love our cast too. In fact we used it long before there were even people in the south. I think it would be more accurate to say we Americans with a brain in our head love our cast iron!


Truth RedBeard, but the magazine is Southern Living, so they act like southerner invited cast Iron & taught the world how to use it.
They do the same thing with plants from other parts of USA, that live in the south.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

crabapple said:


> Truth RedBeard, but the magazine is Southern Living, so they act like southerner invited cast Iron & taught the world how to use it.
> They do the same thing with plants from other parts of USA, that live in the south.


I see. People are crazy and i include myself in that statement


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> I see. People are crazy and i include myself in that statement


I resemble that remark!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LincTex said:


> I resemble that remark!


Hahaha.....

So my favorite dish is venison stew made in my Dutch oven. I don't really have a recipe i just put in beef broth, bunch of veggies, salt&pepper, and a pile of venison. Cook until awesome. But I've heard it taste better with northern deer. Just kidding, I've actually never eaten southern deer.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I love my cast iron. My sister is so afraid she's going to drop it on her foot she won't even move a pan off the stove or slide it away from her on the counter. Prepping is stupid, cast iron is dangerous, I really don't see how we can be related......


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> Us northerners love our cast too. In fact we used it long before there were even people in the south.


How did that happen?

Last I read the Jamestown, VA settlement started in 1607 and they had elected their first representative assembly and created their first millionaire planters before the first Pilgrim fell off Plymouth Rock and into the water in 1620.

Southerners had been eating skillet fried cornbread and deep fried chicken for 13 years before the "northerners" broke their contract to come to VA and become honest southerners.

artydance:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Mortblanc said:


> How did that happen?
> 
> Last I read the Jamestown, VA settlement started in 1607 and they had elected their first representative assembly and created their first millionaire planters before the first Pilgrim fell off Plymouth Rock and into the water in 1620.
> 
> ...


Well your not wrong. But jamestown was settled by the Virginia company aka the london company and they owned from Virginia into Canada. At the time was simply north america. Their goal was to settle two (at the time) north colonies to search for gold and silver. But in really we were all beat by the Asians, by almost 2000 years.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Granny had an old cast iron skillet down at the beach cabin when it got destroyed by hurricane Ike. We had gone down to search for what we could find. Found the old gumbo pot and a cast iron wood stove. I searched for that skillet but never found. Maybe one day it will get unearthed under all that sand. For home, we use one that my hunny had when we got married. Growing up, my mom thought cast iron was horrible because of the weight and because it never got clean. . .thought it would make us sick. I think they're great. Skillet and dutch oven are my favorites.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Use mine all the time, but I do use my stainless steel on occasions. I've cooked everything in my CI including tomato-based chili and spaghetti with no problems.

My two hints for cooking with cast iron -- 

On the stove top: turn your temps down. CI heats evenly and retains heat so you can use a lower setting.

Oven: pre-heat. I usually stick the pan in the oven and turn it on. When it reaches temp, I'll grease (or whatever) and cook. Allow the pan to sit for at least 5 minutes before you try to remove any baked items (cakes, cornbread, etc). If your pan is seasoned correctly, it should pop right out.


----------

